# Deluxe Reverb Clone



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi all, 
Anybody know who makes a deluxe reverb clone with the trem built to the PTP old school specs. I've been doing a bit of looking but haven't come across anything yet. A Canadian builder would be prime, second would be the states.
Thanks.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this Guy, Michel Carrier, specialise in Fender repoductions from any era basicaly from tweed 57 to Deluxe reverbe to any you can think of.

[email protected]

Michel Carrier is the name

He's in Sherbrooke, Quebec


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Allen amplification, not a clone exactly but a fantastic blackface deluxe style amp:

http://www.allenamps.com/sweetspot.php


----------

